# tping and egging



## chubacabra (Jul 19, 2004)

tping and egging is not the point of halloween. the second part is acceptable. it is annoying to have someone sabatoge one of your props intended for "scaring the crap out ofn trick or treaters with awesome props, however expensive"

"A dying man needs to die, 
as a sleepy man needs to sleep,
and there comes a time 
when it is wrong,
as well as useless, to resist."
Steward Alsop
Visit my website
www.thehouseoncherrystreet.741.com


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

I don't agree. Egging can ruin the paint on your car and I have to work full time to pay for my car and house. I don't want some spoiled little kid with no sense of cost and nothing else to do cause damage to what I work hard to have.

"Fallen angels at my feet Whispered voices at my ear Death before my eyes Lying next to me I fear She beckons me shall I give in Upon my end shall I begin Forsaking all I've fallen for I rise to meet the end"


----------



## russhatcher (Dec 12, 2004)

I think targeting eggers and tpers with a 12 guage is also a fun way to spend Halloween.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

My Dad left the driver's window rolled down on his brand new 1959 Ford Fairlane 500.
The egg went inside, hit the headliner and was there until 1964 when he got a new Ford, the egg never responded to any attempts at it's cleaning or removal.
A raw egg inside a hot, leaking radiator would stop up the leak, though.
Do we eat too many eggs?
I think I quit "leaking".

"My Insanity is well-respected, until they wiggle free and become a stringer for a tabloid"


----------

